# Reds



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Well I finally got a day off to go clean the dock and lift off down in Hopdale,La after Isaac and do little fishing. The reds were easy to come by the wife and I had our limit in 15 minutes. The trout on the other hand were not cooperating. Its transtion time for them hit and miss.I'll be heading down to Perdido the first week of October hopefully the winds will be down so I can make it offshore.


----------



## swampthang1974 (Jun 2, 2011)

Some good fishing down in them neck of the woods


----------

